# Neutered male still humps?



## minilopshh (Jul 25, 2015)

I have a neutered male. He was neutered more than 3 months ago. Today I see him humping my female rabbit, is this behaviour normal? I thought neutered male shouldn't have urges.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 25, 2015)

Humping is not only hormonal, it's also behavioural. If your female is still intact it's possible that your male is still responding to her hormones, even though he's neutered. Otherwise, humping is a display of dominance. Often after desexing rabbits will need to re-assert who is boss etc, and humping is one way of doing that.


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jul 25, 2015)

minilopshh said:


> I have a neutered male. He was neutered more than 3 months ago. Today I see him humping my female rabbit, is this behaviour normal? I thought neutered male shouldn't have urges.



Male rabbits hump for dominance thats when theyre neutered of course  when they're not neutered its hormonal. He's just showing who's boss its completely fine


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 25, 2015)

Like Said before completely normal  I have a male who humps everything even tho he is neutered and stuff.... She stops after he jumps it once or twice


----------

